# stop over help



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi All,

We are off tomorrow on jollydays. Very chilled out approach this year, only the ferrry booked! Usually would have booked at least our first night stop over but have failed this year.

Was about to book a site with C&cc but they want an additional £20 for late booking. 

So crossing tomorrow lunch time want to cover about 180mls heading towards Caen, basically want to stop overnight somewhere off of the A13, happy with campsite or safe aire, although don't anticipate stopping until around 6/7 o'clock.(site we may have booked with ccc is at Pont L'eveque).

Any advice gratefully received, my wife is threatening to make me telephone a french campsite which I wish to avoid!!

Hoping to progress down to St Jean de Mont catching up some friends, down to the Pyrenees for some cycling then across to L'Estartit, Spain, for more friends and some diving.

Lifes a bitch !!

Bonjour


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A little further but heading your way is our place.......................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4084

Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Vanny

It may be worth just turning up at the Pont Leveque site - even in the peak season they would probably fit you in. But there should be loads of places (inc Municipals) if you don't want an aire (and some of these in popular places may be full by the time you get there).

Have a look on the MHF sites guide and pull off a few details in the area and print them off.


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Ray,

Thanks but looking at the map I think you are just a bit too out of our way.

looks good though.

thanks

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

>> This << Aire at Honfleur would be our choice.

It's very large and also has an overspill part next door.

An easy five minute stroll into Honfleur which is a delightful little town for an evening stretch of the legs and a glass of something tasty. :wink:

Almost no detour either and about 170 miles from Calais.

Dave


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks Dave, that sounds spot on!

Paul


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to help Vanny.

It's very popular and gets a bit scruffy at times, but it's so big you are almost sure to find a spot.

If you haven't been to Honfleur it's almost a "must see".

Head for Le Vieux Bassin - and hope the Viking Longship replica is still there. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Honfleur is now €9 per night inc EHU.

Over the bridge and room for over 200 MHs.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

the main aire at honfleurjust after the lidl should tick most boxes, and the wooden cathedral built by the shipwrights is well worth a look, but just in case at the island to turn down to honfleur after the pont de normandy, if you turn right in about a mile on the left at fiquefleur there is another aire not normally as crowded.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi Vanny
Honfleur is a great place to stop and spend a couple of days. Gets very full but you can usually find a spot though probably all the electric points will have been taken!
At le Mont Saint Michel there is a huge aire just by the Mont or you can stay at the private aire next to the campsite. Its like a proper campsite but for motorhomes only - very reasonable (7eu last time we were there) and electric hookups and water included!
Have a great time! 
We are off to France in 10 days, heading whichever way the van chooses to go!
Mike and Annie


----------



## spencer (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi vanny,


Deauville(unoffical Aire) at the marina FREE you can generally get in there, or try Arromanche next to the 360 degree cinema on top of the cliffs ( lovely views ) there is an aire in the town but always crowded but they allow you to use the car park oppersite, and last of all there is a campsite in the town all well sign posted. good luck hope this helps.

Regards Bryn


----------

